# Front Hitch for Toyota Tacoma



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anyone found a front hitch for the new style ('05 and up) Tacoma pick-ups yet? I haven't been able to locate one yet for my truck. I built one for my last truck ('02 Dakota) but I would like to buy one ready to bolt on to this truck if I could.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Etrailer.
http://www.etrailer.com/fmr-2005_Toyota_Tacoma+Pickup.htm

Hitches online
http://www.hitchesonline.com/toyota_front_end.htm
.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Thanks!*

The last time I looked at their sites, the hitch wasn't available yet. I'll have to get me one coming. :fishing:


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I've bought from both companies. 
Etrailer usually runs a little cheaper, if you include postage.
.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

*No luck...*

I've been looking on the internet and calling companies for 3 days without any luck for a front hitch for my 07. I called one company today, said they hadn't had an 07 come in yet for a fit. They said if I came in I could get one. Too bad thier in Illinois.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

reeled_out said:


> I've been looking on the internet and calling companies for 3 days without any luck for a front hitch for my 07. I called one company today, said they hadn't had an 07 come in yet for a fit. They said if I came in I could get one. Too bad thier in Illinois.


Your right next to Shooter and Catman.......


Git'r done!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

STRIPASAURUS said:


> Your right next to Shooter and Catman.......
> 
> 
> Git'r done!!!


He's got a point. They could probably fab a really nice one for you. The one I bought for my Jeep from eTrailer is crooked. As in the actual receiver part is welded on crooked. Not the best quality hitches if you ask me.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Bought one*

from Hitches Online. THe hitch is made by Curt Mfg. It's a nice looking hitch and the installation was quick and simple bolt-on - took about 15 minutes to install on my '06 Tacoma. I'll try to take a photo and post it for you.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

booboo said:


> from Hitches Online. THe hitch is made by Curt Mfg. It's a nice looking hitch and the installation was quick and simple bolt-on - took about 15 minutes to install on my '06 Tacoma. I'll try to take a photo and post it for you.


I called them directly. They said... "Sorry. We do not have any confirmation yet that hitch number 31313 will fit the 2007 Tacoma".


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

basstardo said:


> He's got a point. They could probably fab a really nice one for you. The one I bought for my Jeep from eTrailer is crooked. As in the actual receiver part is welded on crooked. Not the best quality hitches if you ask me.


I've seen other after-market receivers with the "same exact problem"!!! crooked from their factory wich made a rack lean 2-3 inches down to one side....CUSTOM!!!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

Reeled is a friend of mine,so yes we did think of the custom. The fact is the custom reciever would still take 2-3 hours to make then install. Thats why he is looking for a factory one. We got him covered if there isnt one . We appreciate the kind words.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

catman32 said:


> Reeled is a friend of mine,so yes we did think of the custom. The fact is the custom reciever would still take 2-3 hours to make then install. Thats why he is looking for a factory one. We got him covered if there isnt one . We appreciate the kind words.



No problem there Catman!!! I detect alittle sarcasm in your post.......oh well...thought I was helping the guy out alittle.....guess I'll just mind my own business from now on.....and what's 2-3 hours and an install Guy can't find a hitch...help him out!!!

LATER!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

No sarcasm is intened, we just been busy enough that if he could find a factory that we would have installed it for him and gotten him back on the road quick.

Now if we could just start getting these guys to buy trucks that had easy hitch installs  

The one real nice thing is the custom fab shop down the road told him they would build him one for $400. + glad they scared him and not us


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

I reread my post after i saw you reply ,Striper. Not sure how you heard sarcasm, especially towards you. Sorry you felt that way. I actually thanked you guys for the kind words.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

STRIPASAURUS said:


> Your right next to Shooter and Catman.......
> 
> 
> Git'r done!!!


I guess I should have mentioned earlier that Shooter and Catman32 were already on it. They've already built/installed an awesome rod carrier and a rod/cooler rack for me. 
I thought it would be easier to get an "after market" front hitch and told them that I had found one. But, once I called the company to verify that it would fit my truck, I was back to square one. Just looking for a little help from my friends here on P&S.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

No problem guys!!! If just sounded alitle like maybe I was stepping on Turf that I shouldn't of...like I was trying to scoop business or somthin'.......sorry if I overreacted........My Doctor says it's too much caffiene while installing too many racks!!!

I just was alittle confused with you right in Hampton, why "The Boys" hadn't chimed in to hook you up....that's all!!!

No problems mates!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Even though we fish with him (Reeled-out) and let him go with us on trips we really don't like him all that much  He did snore a lot in the camper when we went to AI but he did get us our flags and banners so I guess we got to put up with him for now  

OK,, OK so we will build ya a reciever hitch, now stop your girly fussen and bring the beer :beer:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Hey Shooter and Catman32 have you played with a '92 'Yota. I look at it and say it ain't worth the trouble!!!


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Photo of front hitch*

This is the Curt Mfg front hitch mounted on my Tacoma.


----------

